# .270 Win or .308 Win (please Vote)



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

*.270 Win or .308 Win*​
.270 Win829.63%.308 Win1970.37%


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Which do you think would be the best choice for hogs? Which would have the most stopping power at about 100 to 350 yards. Really I just want to know which of these two calibers will smack a hog the hardest at a medium to long range.
Any help would be great.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have no personal experience with the .270, but I do with the .308, and can say for certain that it will knock a pig in the dirt no problem. The .270 should have the same effect as well. Both guns are plenty for shootin hogs at that range.

How often do you shoot at hogs that far out though? Not that I havent, but most of the shots I take are rarely any farther than 100 yards. Unless I just happen to come across some in a clearcut.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

i do a lot of shooting over crops, thats the reason for needing the range.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

sorry guys, forgot to add a poll.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Its looking like .308


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i like using a 44. mag when hunting with a pistol and a 12 guage when not but i am going to have to vote for the 308. it will knock down a hog the 270. is good to though


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

either will do wonders on a hogs vitals.

im a .270 fan so i would go with that....


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

either will drop em i just like the 308 :beer:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Both guns are more than enough for the pig and the range. I vote for the .308 because I just like the big bore and option for bigger bullets. I like that extra for shock power big hit. Besodes that if its good enough for the Army and the Marines its good enough for me. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I just ordered a DPMS Panther LR-308 with 2 - 19 round clips today!!!
I plan to kill a whole herd of hogs with it. So, I guess I'm voting for the .308


----------

